# First Concert



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

And to run along the other two threads what was your first concert.

Mine was Dire Straights 1982 Ipswich


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

1986

Queen at Wembley stadium.

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I bet it was.

We only got the tickets to Dire Straits by chance, OH was in the RAF at the time and his mate managed to get hold of two tickets which were like gold dust, then his mate was posted at short notice to the Falklands so let us have the tickets

OH saw ELO Out of the Blue Concert when he was stationed in Germany in 1978 and he said it was fantastic.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Creedance Clearwater Revival in their best ever original line up. 1969 - I still have the newspaper clipping slipped in my vinyl album cover. I was only10 so my Dad took me 

That was the first of many concert visits including Dire Straits,Elton John, Paul McCartney, Van Morrison, Yes, Asia, George Benson, Robert Cray, Brian Kennedy, Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Stones, Beach Boys (they were shyte), Sad Café, Dare, Talk Talk, George Harrison, Thompson Twins, The Corrs, Simply Red,.. and many more 

including those in which I've been on the stage playing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey we are on a roll!

I cant remember half of them! 

First major one was probably AC/DC at the NEC when I was about 19. A coach load from College went. It was just carnage. 

Best band I ever saw live was Hawkwind.

Then of course I started going to Glastonbury before it was really famous.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

1967 Bulb Hall, Spalding.
Jimi Hendrix, Cream (Eric Clapton), Geno Washington, Pink Floyd, The Move, Zoot Money.
Cost : £1.00 at the door.
Had agood position right at the front.


DavidL


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

The Alex Harvey Band, Cheltenham Town Hall in the seventies, I think. :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jethro Tull at Sheffield City Hall,early 70's.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob Dylan, Isle of Wight Pop Festival, 1969! Along with The Who, Moody Blues, Joe Cocker...


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Not too sure! Possibly The Clash, or any of the punk bands around at the time----The Drones, Slaughter and The Dogs, Sham 69 etc etc.

Nick.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

1957,Not a concert, but a greeting to Bill Hayley at Waterloo station London. real madhouse.Plus of course the mayhem when we watched the films at the cinemas, dancing in the aisles.Teddy boys R us in those days. 

cabby


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

JLO said:


> And to run along the other two threads what was your first concert.
> 
> Not sure either Status Quo ,Mot The Hoople supported by an up an coming band called Queen or it could have been Deep Purple sorry to be a bit vague but it was a long time ago .


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

never been to one ever 

except to a Jamming session with Paul Rodgers and Eric Clapton see other thread


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Uriah Heep, Manchester Free Trade Hall. "Demons & Wizards" Tour 1972-3. Class band!


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

greygit said:


> The Alex Harvey Band, Cheltenham Town Hall in the seventies, I think. :wink:


Budgie - Cheltenham town hall 1975.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Those were the days*

Those were the days my friends.......................no not Mary Hopkins

For me it was the Nice at Liverpool Uni circa 1969

da da da da da da daaa daaa da

But please don't stick knives in the organ--------.it's a bit over the top.

So what concerts were complete "Underground" nonsense

Soft Machine?.................Jon Hisemans Colliseum?

I paid good money to watch a complete load of Onstage W..nk


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Probably Ralph McTell in the early '70s, along with several Mike Hardings at about the same time.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lynyrd Skynyrd at the Royal Concert hall in Glasgow, absolutely amazing!

Run Rig many times but most memorable was Balloch park gig.

Huey Lewis and the News at the SECC were brilliant too.

Jim.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I first started playing in concerts at the age of 13 with my school band.... but I don't suppose that counts. The first big gig I went to was supposed to be Fairport convention. About 1969, but they cancelled and we got a young guy called Elton John - brilliant.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Chris Barber in Staffords Civic Hall I think in about 1967 at an Arts Ball. Loads of trad. jazz concerts, Paul Simon African Concert at Wembly, Black Mombaso, and Don Williams in Cambridge and many more I have forgotten. Folk clubs whenever.
This thread does rather pigeon hole my tastes.

Alan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Bet I can outclass all of you -my nanna took me to a concert in Stockton in 1963 when I was only 6 and on the bill was an upcoming band called the Beatles. Because I was only small they let me stand right at the front near the stage. The screaming was so loud I kept turning round to shush everyone but I thought the Beatles were rubbish  
My musical tastes have matured since then  
Chris


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember my mates father threw Shane Fenton off the stage and out of the hall at Maryport Cumberland for being crap 

2 months later Shane reappeared as Alvin Stardust cutchee coo on tv 

go figure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tubbytuba wrote: * I first started playing in concerts at the age of 13 with my school band.... but I don't suppose that counts. The first big gig I went to was supposed to be Fairport convention. About 1969, but they cancelled and we got a young guy called Elton John - brilliant.


Nah! You cant include your own gigs!!! My first was flipping terrifying. It was rag week at college and the band that I was in (we were rubbish) played in our college hall as part of a rag week tallent competion. Nobody else turned up. We had only rehersed one song and in front of an audience of at leat 400 people we banged out half a dozen tunes.

We were sh1t but they loved us. I remember at the end of the first number the crowd going mental and thinking that this is what I wanted to do for the rest of my life. Sadly like most "pretend" rock stars, it never happened.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Those were the days*



Webby1 said:


> Those were the days my friends.......................no not Mary Hopkins
> 
> For me it was the Nice at Liverpool Uni circa 1969
> 
> ...


Not the first for me but I was there too.....America!!.......Mountford Hall, Students Union. Still got the Five Bridges Suite LP.

First for me was probably a Liverpool band called the Electrons in the 'Three Cellars' club, Milnrow Nr Rochdale in 1963 when I was 14.

Nearly saw the Stones at the Kubi Klub in Rochdale in 1964 but they did not play because of a mini riot outside, the owners would not any 'rockers' in.Saw some top acts there in the few years it was open, The Kinks, Georgie Fame and the Blue Flames,John Mayall's Blues Breakers and others lost in the mists of time.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

shakin' stevens and the sunsets 1972 Caerleon teachers college 
:wink:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Status quo Blackpool Winter Gardens 1977.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It might have been Pete Seeger at The Albert Hall in the early 60s, or Ray Charles somewhere in London in 1964?

I saw the Graham Bond Organisation at The Black Prince, Bexley sometime in the 60s but I never did get to see the Rolling Stones, even though I was friends with people who went to school with Mick Jagger. We did actually all go to Eel Pie Island to see them about the time they brought out 'Come On', but for some reason they didn't turn up.


Other memorable early gigs

Joan Armatrading - Brighton
Phoebe Snow - London
Dory Previn
Tom Robinson - at the RAR gig at Victoria Park, and at Lewisham
Bob Dylan - Albert Hall 1965, and somewhere else in the open air in the early 70s

Mary Coughlan
The Saw Doctors
The Chieftains

Loads more that I can't remember at the moment.

Always used to go and see Snake Davis when he played at The Trades Club, Hebden Bridge.


Chris


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Alvin Stardust Top Rank Swansea


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Just remembered: late 70s, not long before I moved North I saw the Psychedelic Furs at The Albany, Deptford.

Also, at some point I saw Van Morrison in Hammersmith and, strangely, the supporting act was Ivor Cutler. Surely I can't be mis-remembering this?


Chris


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Deep Purple at the Kings Hall, Belle Vue, Manchester.....must have been around 74-75


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fleetwood Mac 28th Feb. 1970 Ulster Hall, Belfast. A brave thing for them to have done and an excellent show. Full house and three encores I think.

Found the date here http://www.chromeoxide.com/green.htm

There are sections on other bands if anyone wants to try to check a date.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Ten Years After, Blodwyn Pig and Stone The Crows at The Albert Hall Nottingham in the late 60's. 8)


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Nov 22 1963. Rolling Stones at Savoy Ballroom Southsea, not strictly a concer. Then early 1964 The Beatles in Portsmouth Guildhall, should have been the previous autumn but show was postponed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did any of you ever see Jimi Hendrix? He would be top of my list. He played at Darlington in 1967 (my home town) but I wasnt even walking by then. Someone nicked his guitar and legend has it that its still in the town somewhere.  

Of all the gigs you could have attended Woodstock would be mine. Anyone go to that?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Arthur Brown (Crazy World of) at Durham University Gig.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, Barry - see my reply early in this thread. I was right at the front very close to the stage. He ended up ripping the strings off his guitar (with his teeth), then smashing it up by hitting it on the stage. Then ran across the stage and launched himself into the air head first into a tall bank of (Marshall?) amplifiers, but caught in mid air by one of his big helpers just as his head was about to disappear into an amplifier. Brilliant.
There is now a plaque on the PH in the centre of Spalding, where Hendrix and Clapton stayed. At the time I lived 20 miles away, but moved to Spalding about 20 years ago.
In those days, most Saturday nights we used to go to the Gaiety at Ramsey (Cambridgeshire) where they frequently had groups like Cream, Fleetwood Mac (Pete Green). Entry fee was about 10 bob!

DavidL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *dalspa wrote: *Yes, Barry - see my reply early in this thread. I was right at the front very close to the stage. He ended up ripping the strings off his guitar (with his teeth), then smashing it up by hitting it on the stage. Then ran across the stage and launched himself into the air head first into a tall bank of (Marshall?) amplifiers, but caught in mid air by one of his big helpers just as his head was about to disappear into an amplifier. Brilliant.
> There is now a plaque on the PH in the centre of Spalding, where Hendrix and Clapton stayed. At the time I lived 20 miles away, but moved to Spalding about 20 years ago.
> In those days, most Saturday nights we used to go to the Gaiety at Ramsey (Cambridgeshire) where they frequently had groups like Cream, Fleetwood Mac (Pete Green). Entry fee was about 10 bob!
> 
> DavidL


Thanks for that. Sorry I missed your post. What a brilliant story and your so lucky to have seen such a legend. Sadly another genius that should have been with is so much longer.

The room in which Jimi played his gig in Darlington (The Imperial centre) later became the training room in an office I worked in for 9 years. I had a plaque put on the door naming it The Jimi Hendrix Suite.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

My first was Ginger Baker and Cream at Keele. The air was so think with smoke you could have walked on it and many did :lol: 

Next was Stephan Grappeli (sadly without Django Rhienheart) at Sydney town hall he was 70 odd then and had to be helped on stage. But when a violin was put into his hands he was 30 again! Absolutely incredible my most memorable! Even through I saw Tommy performed by the Who at Randwick racecourse the next month that was a bit of a dissappointment, they just appeared to go through the motions.

All in the last century of course :lol: 

Dick


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

My first was Buddy Holly at the Davis Theatre, Croydon in October 1958. Next was the Rolling Stones at the Fairfield Halls, Croydon, November 1963.
Did the Stones at Hyde Park whilst on duty in the Met.
Nowadays only got to Elkie Brooks, and for the missus, Cliff Richard.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Led Zeppelin at New Theatre Oxford, must have been 1973 or thereabouts? They turned up an hour late, par for the course? my head was buzzing for a couple of days afterwards.. Stairway to heaven; amazing.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Late 70's at Halle Münsterland whilst in the Forces out there...

Rory Gallagher

Uriah Heep

Status Quo

Pete


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Gerry and the pacemakers in Blackburn in the 60s
Don


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Only ever been to 2 concerts as a paying attendee.

1 
1963 - Oxford Town Hall - The Searchers (much preferred them to either the Stones or the Beatles). 
It was the original line up with Tony Jackson,Mike Pender, Chris Curtis & John McNally.

2 
2013 - Trinity Tauranga NZ - Gerry & The Pacemakers & The Searchers 50th Anniversary Tour with only John remaining of the original members.

Brilliant - The Searchers (especially Frank Allen who replaced Tony Jackson) were way better than Gerry, but he was still good.






However I used to ferry kit around for these guys.................
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr_Big_(UK_band)

Dicken and the original drummer Vince Chaulk (who went off to work with Paul Young) were neighbours and schoolmates.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Just remembered, my mam took me to see Emile Ford and The Checkmates at the Grantham Granada. Must have been in the 1950s I think. Started young 

Nick.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well I do not know whether Musical acts in Music Hall shows count as 'Concerts' but if so from about 1952 I was seeing many, such as Vers Lynne, Gracie Fields, Donald Pears, Tesie O'Shea, G.H. Elliott (The Chocolate Coloured ****) and many more. At the Hippodrome, Brighton. My first fiancee was in the pantomine that closed the Hippodrome 1964-65 - it was scheduled to close before the panto began! Also many non-musical acts - Max Miller, Max Wall, Jewel and Warris, Norman Evans and many many more.

If Music Hall acts do not count, then it was Joan Baez in a church hall near Regent's Park, London 1963.

I have not read all 5 pages but has anybody mentioned any Classical Music concerts?

Geoff


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure who we saw first but here in Nelson we saw The Rolling Stones, Jerry Lee Lewis, Little Richard, Bill Haley, Del Shannon. Loads of other uk groups and the Trad bands of the day. Out of town we saw Chubby Checker, Lonnie Donegan, Cliff Richard. Think the last concert we saw was at the Colne Blues Festival where among others we saw Ginger Baker and Bill Wymans Rhythm Kings but the best ever was seeing Jerry Lee Lewis at the House of Blues in New Orleons.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *Well I do not know whether Musical acts in Music Hall shows count as 'Concerts' but if so from about 1952 I was seeing many, such as Vers Lynne, Gracie Fields, Donald Pears, Tesie O'Shea, G.H. Elliott (The Chocolate Coloured ****) and many more. At the Hippodrome, Brighton. My first fiancee was in the pantomine that closed the Hippodrome 1964-65 - it was scheduled to close before the panto began! Also many non-musical acts - Max Miller, Max Wall, Jewel and Warris, Norman Evans and many many more.
> 
> If Music Hall acts do not count, then it was Joan Baez in a church hall near Regent's Park, London 1963.
> 
> ...


Blimey!!! Rock n Roll Geoff!! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *nicholsong wrote: *Well I do not know whether Musical acts in Music Hall shows count as 'Concerts' but if so from about 1952 I was seeing many, such as Vers Lynne, Gracie Fields, Donald Pears, Tesie O'Shea, G.H. Elliott (The Chocolate Coloured ****) and many more. At the Hippodrome, Brighton. My first fiancee was in the pantomine that closed the Hippodrome 1964-65 - it was scheduled to close before the panto began! Also many non-musical acts - Max Miller, Max Wall, Jewel and Warris, Norman Evans and many many more.
> >
> > If Music Hall acts do not count, then it was Joan Baez in a church hall near Regent's Park, London 1963.
> >
> ...


The question was 'First Concert' not 'what did you choose?'

I was 10-12 years old and taken by my grandparents.

There was no Rock n' Roll in 1952.

Anyway, one of my most memorable concerts was Segovia at the Royal Festival Hall when he was 83, and could hardly walk onto the stage, but he had not lost his ability to play the guiar like the genius he was.

When you get that good Barry, give me a call.

Now stuff that up your....Cake you Fruit :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I just remembered that in about 1954 or 5 my Mother took me to see George Formby in Margate. All I can remember was that he was a lot fatter than his pictures.

Alan


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just remembered! My gran took me to see Freddie & The Dreamers in the Villa marina in Douglas I.O.M. back in the early to mid 60's at the "height" of their fame. He, Freddie, came off stage after the set and was talking to some people. I went over and asked him for his autograph. He refused with some bad grace. At which point my gran weighed in telling him what an ignorant so and so he was for abusing a young lad like that! I was about 8 or 9 at the time!

I also once tried to join The Troggs fan club. I sent off my 2/6p and received nothing back! I never forgot and bored friends for years after telling them that Reg Presley, their lead singer, owed me money and under no circumstances should any of them become fans. None did, so I think my campaign was a success and it no doubt taught him a valuable lesson! :lol:


----------

